# Question about CSM+B



## Breadhead (Jan 6, 2005)

I am currently adding 7mls of Flourish, and 7mls of Flourish Trace for Micro's.. I have purchased some CSM+B from Greg Watson, and was wondering what dry volume would be comprable?... or do I need to make up some solution? 

Thanks...


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Make the solution, much easier to regulate. The solution recipe varies, of course, but I personally use 1 tablespoon for every 250 mL of water. I dose .5 mL per 10 gallons every day.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Same here.


----------



## Breadhead (Jan 6, 2005)

1 Tsp in 250ml? (about 1 cup) that seems like alot... and .5ml per 10 gal for me would mean 4ml (about 3/4 tsp) every day??? I alternate Micro and Macro, so that would mean 1.5tsp every other day? That seems like alot of chemical... Or... have I miscalculated somewhere...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

No...mix 1 tablespoon of dry CSM+B into 250ml of water. THen dose .5ml of this solution for every 10 gallons of aquarium water. Dose this every other day. The amount you dose will vary based on your aquarium and plant setup. High light will require more trace suplimentation. In high light situations I add 2-3ml for every 10 gallons, 3x week. YMMV though


----------



## Breadhead (Jan 6, 2005)

so, 1Tsp in 250ml of H20 seems to be the proper mixing ratio... anyone else use different?


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

Breadhead said:


> so, 1Tsp in 250ml of H20 seems to be the proper mixing ratio... anyone else use different?


I use 1 Tablespoon in 500 ml of water ... this is a slightly more concentrated solution (but less concentrated than Flourish) ... however, Plantex CSM tends to be a "gunky" messy substance, so the more diluted solution recommended above is probably better ...

You can read more about how I mix it here: http://www.gregwatson.com/HowToDosePlantex.htm

Greg


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Greg's statement sounds like 1tbsp in 500ml is more concentrated, but it is actually more diluted(twice) than 1tbsp in 250ml water.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Breadhead said:


> so, 1Tsp in 250ml of H20 seems to be the proper mixing ratio... anyone else use different?


You keep writing "tsp". Tsp is a teaspoon.

Just wanted to clarify that what is being talked about here is a *tablespoon*, or tbsp (three teaspoons).


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

ah, I bet Greg thought it was teaspoon.


----------



## Breadhead (Jan 6, 2005)

um, I guess I've always used Tsp for Tablespoon, and tsp for teaspoon... That's the way my mom taught me to cook!!!


----------



## humpty (May 5, 2005)

Well close "T", "Tbsp" or "tbsp" for tablespoon and "t" or "tsp" for teaspoon is considered standard for cooking.


humpty


----------

